# God help me



## l3h5 (1 مارس 2006)

God give me strength to become net, to change my life into better one , help me to be free , I feel so tired , no one can help me and wipe my tires but YOU… I come to u my LORD I stand in front of you with all my mistakes and weakness help me to rise my head and see ur light , I don’t want to be weak any more I wanna be strong but strong with u only you cause u r the truth, u r the way which i lose BUT ur mercy was so big and u guide me again to the right way to ur way, u didn’t deal with me as deal with u , I was so hard and mutinous I closed my door in face of you so many times , I was nonchalant and I refused to listen to your words , and what was the result ?? I lose everything … I lose my self my life … and began hating my self, but suddenly I heard ur voice said ((DON’T BE AFRAID I’M WITH U, U R SPICIAL TO ME AND I LOVE U )) , you didn’t left me u was always beside me, protected me ,saved me, helped me, and gave me your hand when I fell down… GOD I wanna begin a new life with u I don’t want to look behind anymore… I give u my life pls give it back to me new, pure , honest and pretty… give me the ability to keep it pure and to be as you want me to be, help me to have the right to call YOU my FATHER without being ashamed of my self , help me to have the right to sit on your table and to see ur light in a clear eyes…. help me GOD to understand that YOU who knows what's the best for me ,
((now realize that ((who fallows you never walk in darkness​


----------



## +AMIR+ (1 مارس 2006)

*wow .......This is lovely prayer I have never seen like it  be 4
thank you for this prayer 
god bless your life*


----------



## nobel (2 مارس 2006)

صلاه بالانجلش يا بختك ياعم


----------

